# How messy is your room???



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

My room:

There are dirty dishes on the floor and mugs scattered all over the place, you can't even walk on the floor without walking on top of all my clothes... can't even really see the floor at all. There are about 20 million tissues from when I was sick last week that I still haven't cleaned up, my posters have fallen off the wall and are sitting crumpled on the floor..... and lots of miscellaneous items that are just scattered all over the place and random bits of paper and more rubbish.

Time to put on some music ..and CLEAN!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

When I was living alone it looked like a war zone... Quite a disaster indeed.

Now it's usually clean but only because the housemaid takes care of it.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ev29 said:


> There are about 20 million tissues from when I was sick last week that I still haven't cleaned up


:lol

lets just say i was staring at a dirty meat plate potato chip with lust in my heart this morning


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

housebunny said:


> :lol
> 
> lets just say i was staring at a dirty meat plate potato chip with lust in my heart this morning


Hahahahaha


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Very, very clean. I clean it every day.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Very, very clean. I clean it every day.


Well that just makes me feel bad :b

OMG I discovered my starburst show bag from this festival thing a couple of weeks ago and there is a 2-headed anaconda starburst left in it!!! :clap


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ev29 said:


> OMG I discovered my starburst show bag from this festival thing a couple of weeks ago and there is a 2-headed anaconda starburst left in it!!! :clap


Nice find! :lol

That reminds me, I accidentally kicked a chunk of tomato under the couch several days ago and was supposed to get it out.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Nice find! :lol
> 
> That reminds me, I accidentally kicked a chunk of tomato under the couch several days ago and was supposed to get it out.


Hahaha you literally had me laughing hysterically  I'm in a good mood today lol. Hopefully there's nothing like that waiting to be discovered.....


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

My method of doing the laundry: pick up everything off the floor and dump it in the washing machine, add powder, press GO. Who on Earth actually sorts whites and colours and wtf are the cold and hot settings for????


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

oh i want my own place so badly,my mother's always bugging me about how messy my room is


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I never let it get so bad that dishes get lost in my laundry, because I have a limited supply, but there's always random papers and laundry almost covering the floor. Tons of books everywhere. Randoms stuff like pens and pencils. Random cables. Etc etc.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

ev29 said:


> my method of doing the laundry: Pick up everything off the floor and dump it in the washing machine, add powder, press go. Who on earth actually sorts whites and colours and wtf are the cold and hot settings for????


I know right?!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My room sometimes used to look like it was hit by a natural disaster of apocalyptic proportions when I would get too tired and too depressed to stay on top of things. I had boxes, papers, shoes, clothes, and just random clutter everywhere, and a bunch of coffee mugs sitting on my desk. I would eventually get tired of the chaos and spend my day off tidying things up, but it wouldn't take very long for it to return to its post-apocalyptic state when I got behind on my cleaning. I didn't care enough for the reasons above, and because I live alone and never used to have ANY visitors anyway. That changed when I met my boyfriend, though (and therefore a visitor). Though his place occasionally gets like mine used to, I wouldn't want ANYBODY to see my place when it's less than reasonably tidy, let alone a disaster zone (impressions and such). Now, I keep it tidy, not only because I have company regularly, but because I feel more at peace when things are in order. It's been this way for quite a while now and I honestly don't know how I was able to stand it as long as I did when it got messy, because I sure couldn't stand it now. It's much easier (and less overwhelming) for me to take a few minutes each day to put things away than it is to spend hours (perhaps even _days_) after getting too far behind.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My whole house is a cluttered mess. It only looks good if compared to "Hoarders" -- no dead cats here, just dust bunnies.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

A very neat and organised mess, i have a lot of random things, howls bedroom would be a good description.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't bring myself to clean my room. I never leave food or dishes in it, but pretty much everything else goes on the floor. I at least managed to put my clothes away.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, all good responses but I think I win. (except maybe housebunny lol) Can't say I discovered anything very exciting in the end (except that starburst!! )

But now my room is nice and clean. (Mostly). Just have to sort the washing and get rid of the new dishes that have accumulated since i started this thread


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've been saving up spider's web's all year for Halloween...now is there time to shine...lol no I try to keep it so so, not too clean not too messy, seriously while im in it the curtains are closed and the lights off anyway, and nobody be's in it only me, whats the point in cleaning,it will only get dirty again..:um


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ev29 said:


> Well, all good responses but I think I win. (except maybe housebunny lol) Can't say I discovered anything very exciting in the end (except that starburst!! )
> 
> But now my room is nice and clean. (Mostly). Just have to sort the washing and get rid of the new dishes that have accumulated since i started this thread


I won?! Wow, I won something?!

Congratulations getting it all clean! :yay


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I won?! Wow, I won something?!
> 
> Congratulations getting it all clean! :yay


Yep yep you win  I'd give you a prize but I already ate the starburst. And if second place gets a starburst then I'd need to think of something really awesome for first place. And I can't be bothered. So you just get a really big smile    

It's messy again :b Weelll not that bad.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My rooms clean, had clean up day, found a dinosaur


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, my room. I used to be so clean and tidy and organized. The way I see it, the huge heaping piles of clothes also serves as a couch and it saves me from having to buy one. And all the wrappers and empty bottles lying around, I'm just doing my duty to the environment by keeping them here instead of in the landfill  And everything else, well, who needs shelves when you have a floor to pile stuff up on? I'm just saving money :b The mess has its purpose.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahaha yep been there with the clothes couch lol 

At the moment my room isn't too bad I cleaned it again hahaha. Won't last long but then I'll just clean it again... and again.. and again.. Just gotta keep doing it :b

Plus it's kinda fun if you put on music really loud and I put some flowers in my room and stuff :b and danced around the house like a crazy person hahaha

Summer is getting to me....


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a lot of trash in my room.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

I picked up the clothes off the floor and did laundry, thats good enough for cleaning. Anyone ever dust their room? I do maybe once a year.


----------



## inclaric (Nov 2, 2013)

I think, messy room, are the way of our unconciusness to reiterate: "i feel down, i'm depressed and i don give a ....."

Have you clean already eve ??


I've start to ....!


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dusting? What is that??? Hahahaha :b

And yep its clean..... ish


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

My rooms clean If I bring anything in my room food or drink I will get rid of it that day or I take it out when I leave my room, I have a laundry basket and everything else in my room stays in the same state. I'm quite a perfectionist now.


----------



## Imworried (Sep 14, 2013)

ev29 said:


> My room:
> 
> There are dirty dishes on the floor and mugs scattered all over the place, you can't even walk on the floor without walking on top of all my clothes... can't even really see the floor at all. There are about 20 million tissues from when I was sick last week that I still haven't cleaned up, my posters have fallen off the wall and are sitting crumpled on the floor..... and lots of miscellaneous items that are just scattered all over the place and random bits of paper and more rubbish.
> 
> Time to put on some music ..and CLEAN!


You must be kidding!
SA people are supposed to have more time at home. So don't be lazy and clean your room man!!

My room is very clean btw.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I smoke in my room, no mother room in the house, n I hate the smell of stale smoke and a bit of a mess... Yuck... But I do leave window open.... Hate tidying room, kitchen etc is no prob, but bedroom is a disaster too lazy n untidy...


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

My room is pretty clean, I try to clean it a couple times a week.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

If it gets too messy I can't sleep, so I have to keep it clean


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Average. Not horrific but not super neat either. I need a dresser, closet, and more drawers in general to really organize. More plastic boxes too.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

Very clean. I let my pet rats run around my room for an hour every day, so I really can't have anything sitting around. It's very.. minimalist.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

very messy. idgaf


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Prettttty bad....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's pretty messy, I sort of start clearing up and then give up halfway because there's so much stuff. I did actually clean up quite a bit over the summer, but there's still not enough room in my cupboards for all my stuff. My room is pretty tiny too.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I kick stuff under my bed but it's not really that bad. I might be keeping my dog in there so I'm trying to keep it clean.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I try to stuff everything in my closet lol. My room seems messy because it's really small so it's cleanliness is kind of hard to maintain.


----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

My room is hella clean, but I got the OCD.


----------



## TheWalrus (Jul 6, 2012)

On my dresser, there is a whole mess of papers that I need to sort through. I just accumulate so many forms and receipts that never seem to leave my possession (and after I throw something out, turns out I need it). Other than that, my room is relatively neat.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My room is usually clean, but i've been neglecting it for a couple days.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I love having my room nice and tidy (and clean). Whenever there's clutter I feel so much worse than I otherwise would.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Imworried said:


> You must be kidding!
> SA people are supposed to have more time at home. So don't be lazy and clean your room man!!
> 
> My room is very clean btw.


Lol well congrats to you then... And I did clean my room, that was the whole point of the post I made. As for not being lazy, I guess I'll have to work on that. My excuse atm is exams which suck all the life out of me haha. Guess I need to work on dealing with that a bit better too.


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

My room looks like a teenage boy's room. A very messy one at that. Not good ;/

When I was in my single apartment I USED to keep it clean since I'd occasionally have someone over. But back at my parents' home, looking around now I see my hoard of video games, plushies, books, etc. that I never bring myself to throw out. 

Must clean.


----------



## viryan23 (Dec 13, 2012)

How can I even begin to describe my room? Ha ha. 

I'm a very messy person. My room is quite spacious, but I have less cabinets and tables. Sometimes when I feel those are crowded, all my things end up on the floor, mostly clothes. You know, not the stacked kind, I just literally throw it.

It takes me at least three days to get it cleaned. With the help of good music.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It is reasonably clean, the problem is that my mattress is ancient, my night stands are nothing more than cheap folding tables, my TV stand is made from 2x4s and plywood, it needs paint.. my curtains are nothing more than an old comforter to block out the light... and the floor is simply concrete as I had to remove the carpet a few weeks ago and can't afford a newer floor quite yet. I'm sure I could put down a few cheap tiles, but I would rather put in something that looks nice.

There are quite a few updates that need to be done to my house, as always the kids come first which means I got to get them new mattresses, dressers, completely tear out their bathroom, and build it back up.. after I get done with that, I will focus on our bedroom, our bathroom, then paint the rest of the house.

Oh yay, the joys of home ownership. The house is actually in pretty good shape structurally, just needs a facelift on the inside.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

So messy its gonna have to take 10 person to finish cleaning it for 5 years.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

There are clothes, wires, books, and pieces of random paper everywhere.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't even know how..... my room just gets messy again every time I clean it, it's messy the next day. I need to make a habit of cleaning it. Need to be more organised and sort myself out haha.

It's no good (speaking for myself) to have it messy all the time, it's just an additional thing that I procrastinate over. And the more I procrastinate on things the worse my mood swings get haha.

Anyway I posted this in the positive thinking section......... it's not that bad atm I guess :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's not really messy..i seen some are horrid


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

I tend to leave stuff where I can see it, which usually means on the floor. This constitutes mess for some, but I just find it convenient.


----------



## sirsnits (Nov 1, 2012)

An absolute disaster. That picture needs to be nudged at least half a centimeter to the left.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

^ I have the same curtains as you.

My room is pretty cluttered, but tidy at the moment.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Isn't too bad but it definitely needs to be cleaned soon.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep my room pretty clean, but it's a habit I've just picked up in recent years.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Messy... Guess I'll clean it tomorrow... Honestly tomorrow never comes but I'll really clean it this time I swear.


----------



## munchio (Feb 8, 2010)

a tip most of the time, cleaned it last week, found some chocolate coins from last years christmas under my bed :>


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My room is a mess. Keep saying I'm going to clean it up. There's books and magazines on the floor. DVD's and CD's that need to be put away. Bedroom is messy too but not like this room.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My room has clothes scattered everywhere and I can't walk without stepping on clothes.. the majority of them are clean too. Other than that it's not dirty or filthy just cluttered.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Well there's a good amount of stuff scattered here and there, its the sheer volume of books that gets most people though. I have a a huge shelf full of them. Although right now i do have the floor nearly covered with a thin layer of papers and/or clothes. and the desks are all nightmares. They're cluttered to the nth degree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The one at home - pretty clean! Well, at least, the chaos is organized into semi-neat piles, rather than strewn across the area as things typically are where I have been living for more than a week. Luckily, my mum has taken care of my bedroom while I was living on campus during school.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Always clean 
But living off the back of a ute at the moment and sleeping in my boat in a swag


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh not that bad but could be better organized.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

housebunny said:


> :lol
> 
> lets just say i was staring at a dirty meat plate potato chip with lust in my heart this morning


I miss housebunny. She was pretty funny.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I have some clothes on my chair, a pot of water on the floor for humidity and a few socks on the floor. They are always resting on the same spot and yea that’s it. 

To be honest I dont see any reason for a room to be any messier than that😉


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a bad habit of accumulating things. Like, when I was working I pretty much acted like I didn't live anywhere else except the office. So...I'd come home, leave clothes and things scattered on the floor, mail and jewelry and things on my dresser, and whatever random things I've picked up or gotten as gifts wind up on my nightstand or in the bookshelf. Then when the weekend rolled around I'd realize what a mess I lived in and would have to sort through everything, do laundry, and try to find a proper place to store the junk I've gotten. I'm at the point now where it's like why do I keep all of this crap :lol I need to take some time to seriously go through and purge what I really don't need. Damn sentimental attachment, you do nothing but trap me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's real bad


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

My room is very messy. I have clothes on the floor, receipts I don't need, a waste basket filled to the brim etc.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pretty good. Am rejigging things too, putting some art up, have a new bed / rug / bin, bits and pieces coming to to try to make myself a living space that is as comfortable for me as I can (I will be here a while longer).

Re cleaning, need to hoover and dust and clean some ****, I tend to put that off a bit much because it hurts my neck so much, but I will just don the neck brace and do it .


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

My room is a complete mess,i'm too apathetic to do anything about it.


----------



## Sumabala (Mar 29, 2018)

Not that messy. Shoud probably clean my desk and vaccum my room a but besides that it is fine.


----------

